# AC unit works but minimal cool air via vent



## heidi1013410134 (Aug 2, 2006)

PLS HELP! I have a split system.  My AC unit is about 1.5 yrs and I had it checked last year (spent >$300) and was told my system was fine despite the fact that my condo wont cool down.  The compressor and condensor unit outside is totally new.  When i turn the AC on in basement, basement stays somewhat cool but upstairs had very little cold air blowing from the vent.  
My furnace on the other hand is about 15 yrs old.  It has a blower attached to the unit (up flow furnace unit). Do you think I can fix the problem by replacing my furnace or should I try replacing the blower itself? Or do i need a totally new cooling and heating system  ? Grateful for any answers I cn get....


----------

